

Amazon Instant Video on Apple iPhone, iPad, or iPod Touch - stevewilhelm
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000798971

======
kungfooey
I'll be the first to ask: Why not on Android?

What does this strategy get them? Are they afraid of cannibalizing Fire sales?
It would seem to me that this would be a short-sighted concern, given the
number of Android owners out there that would happily pay for Instant Video
(myself included).

I don't think the higher-ups at Amazon are slow in the head, so I assume they
have some reason for this, but I can't think of it.

~~~
w1ntermute
Amazon Instant Video is the only advantage a Kindle Fire has over a Nexus 7.
Without that, there's absolutely _no reason_ to buy a Kindle Fire.

~~~
borlak
Looking on the Amazon Kindle store I don't see an app for Amazon Instant
Videos, unless it's simply on the Fire by default (and not removable)?

~~~
larsberg
Yes, it's built-in (there's a "Videos" link at the top, and any videos you
start watching show up in the carousel interface).

------
clarky07
Without Airplay this is mostly worthless to me. I just don't sit down and
watch movies on my phone. I'd like to stop using my xbox (and paying for xbox
live) for amazon+netflix+hulu, but apple tv doesn't have all of them yet. I
should probably get a roku, but i'd like to also get airplay in addition to
the above 3. :-(

~~~
firemanx
We bought a Vizio 42 inch on sale last year for about $300, and it plays
everything we've ever needed - Netflix, Amazon, Vudu, Hulu, YouTube, Pandora.
It's definitely more expensive than a Roku, but did the trick.

Come to think of it, the Samsung Blu-Ray player we bought the year before also
plays all of those services, too.

Both devices have been great - wireless support and smooth interfaces.

------
tvon
FWIW it has been available on the iPad for some time, but I think the
iPhone/iPod Touch is new.

------
Kurtz79
As often happens, my excitement was short lived :

"Is Amazon Instant Video available on Apple devices outside of the United
States?

No, Amazon Instant Video on Apple devices is currently available only in the
50 US states and District of Columbia."

The same goes with the different app stores by country... I understand the
bureocratic hardships, but it's hard to believe that in the age of
globalization we can't have such services at global level.

~~~
lrm
This. I'm an American living in Mexico. I have an Amazon Prime account but
can't watch any of the videos here.

------
bentruitt
I don't understand the logic behind lack of airplay support. Can anyone
explain the rationale?

~~~
ConstantineXVI
If I had to guess, licensing. I imagine studios see AirPlay (legitimately or
not) as a DRM backdoor by letting the stream out of the app; and thus don't
allow it. Note HBO Go and Netflix apps don't allow it either.

~~~
jonknee
I believe HBO's reason is that they're not using MPMoviePlayerController (the
default video player). It looks like the native one, but I remember seeing
jaggies around the icons after upgrading to the iPad Retina.

If I had to guess, it would be that they have some sort of proprietary DRM
going on and have their own player for it.

------
sami36
Come on Amazon, bring on Airplay !

------
mrbgty
This is awesome but still only available if you've got Wifi access.

------
axlerunner
WiFi only??? wtf

------
hnriot
The title is misleading, Amazin video has been available on the iPad for a
while. This update brings it to the iPhone and iPod Touch.

------
rogerchucker
Pretty scummy to not have Airplay on your first version.

